# anybody else with external piles?



## dinky

hi ladies im 38 weeks tomorrow and 2 days ago i developed a painful lump around my anus. Its about the size of a pea and its so sore! Ive just ordered some anusol off the internet in the hope that i can get rid of it before i go into labour! Has anybody else had this or is currently sufferin from this? Will this lump get worse during childbirth? Its gonna be so embarrasing having everybody looking down there while im delivering!


----------



## FlatShoes

I have one too :(

I've been using Anusol - it does help - but i'm freaking out that it will pop out and explode during labour!


----------



## Noodlejuice

I had with this my son and, despite feeling embarrassed, tried to remind myself that it's VERY common and midwives will have seen it all before! That said, hoping it doesn't happen again this time...

Anusol does help - fingers crossed you can get it sorted in time!

xxx


----------



## FlatShoes

Does it make it worse giving birth then? Do they explode and cover everyone in pile juice?


----------



## a_c

Piles v normal in pregnancy, I know your embarrased but the sooner you get some cream on it the better go to boots or a supermarket don't wait for several days! They could get worse in labour during pushing but just keep on with the cream & they will reside.


----------



## MumOfPlenty

:blush: Apparently the one I have is a 'sentinel' pile.. I presume this doesn't mean it's standing guard over my bits :rofl:

Get the Anusol cream, and push the pile back in whenever you use it.. Also, the suppositories are good and they might help with the internal pain.. 

Chances are that not only will the midwives have already seen piles during labour, they will have seen lots more icky things so no fear there. :thumbup:

The pile will get worse with labour though.. although it will clear up a lot quicker without the baby weight and all of the pressure 'down there' so don't worry too much about afterwards, the sooner you stop the pain caused by it the better. If it gets too bad, see your doc.. they can prescribe you extra strength cream with some really good painkillers in it and it will get it to shrink it more quickly too :thumbup:


----------



## FlatShoes

"I presume this doesn't mean it's standing guard over my bits"

hahahhahahahha


----------



## KatyKat

I'd see your Dr. Mine told me that if it's an external (thrombosed) pile then you shouldn't try and push it back in - it wont work and it can make the problem worse. 

Also, anusol etc doesn't actually get rid of piles, they desinged to help make them less itchy etc, but can't get rid of them on their own. I was prescribed a steroid cream for a week, and told to rest as much as possible, and alternatively soak it in warm water and use ice packs to encourage the blood flow to break the clot down and move it on.

Mine shrunk a lot after 2 weeks of this, and is virtually gone now 4 weeks later :thumbup:


----------



## mystika802

They dont explode, they willget worse during labor though. Anusol like the previous poster said will only help with itching etc it wont actually get rid of them. You also...as gross as it sounds need to push it back in, it will help get rid of it but now you will be prone to them so any extra pressure down there, a big poo lol, coughing while on the toilet, squatting, all those things will...or can...make them come back. I have had them for over 7 years, had surgery on them and that only took them away for about 6 months.


----------



## dinky

thanks girls. Seems there are more people than i thought suffering from these horrible lumps! I think there will be loads more, people just dont want to talk about them! I darent go to the toilet for a bm so im gunna wait till my cream arrives till i do that lol. Can they burst during childbirth? And if they do can they be life threatening? X


----------



## MumOfPlenty

KatyKat said:


> I'd see your Dr. Mine told me that if it's an external (thrombosed) pile then you shouldn't try and push it back in - it wont work and it can make the problem worse.

This is the thing.. most doctors (or ones I've seen for it anyway) will usually recommend pushing them back in.. But then I guess it depends on the type of pile in the first place.. Mine is a _sentinel_, for all I know there could be gatekeepers, guards and even a bursar up there :rofl:

I thought the pile creams were designed to help shrink the pile while relieving the pain? Also, if you read the instructions inside the Anusol packet it does say to push them back in while applying the cream :thumbup:


----------



## charliemidge

I developed them with my first pregnancy and they were really bad.. My midwife put my mind at ease and said "we have seen it all before" "no they dont burst" etc etc .. i had to have an episiotomy to reduce the risk of tearing near the effected area and had alot of stitches which took a while to heal.

after the birth they did ease alot and i wasnt really bothered by them .. untill now .. i am now 28 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child and BOY have they returned !!!! Im worried that i will have to have an assisted delivery and episiotomy again :(

And no .. my midwife told me that anusol etc only releaves the pain and itch it doesnt remove the pile itself over time the pile can shrink and form a tiny skin tag but the only real way to remove them is through surgery which is the route i will have to go down once my baby has arrived .. eek .. :(


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering with these horrible things!!

Please can I ask a stupid question?
Here is my situation :haha::

I have not been constipated in fact I'm quite loose :haha:, but when I go to the loo (BM) it hurts kind of internatlly & when I wipe (TMI -sorry!!) It feels *extremely* swollen down there. But when I pee 20 mins later, I no longer feel swollen, but I do feel sore, dispite not having strained.. I've also had no itching at all & no bleeding.

Sooo.... basically if I had piles would I know about it? Or would I need to have a feel (I'm trying to avoid this, as I'm scared of what I might find!!!) down there??
TIA :flower:


----------



## dinky

i kno it sounds disgusting but you need to feel. Mine started off as swelling after a bm that would go down again afterwards but 2 days ago i developed a definate lump down there that i cant push back inside cause it just comes straight back out again! It has shrunk since yesterday but its still there and painful. You definatly need to know whats going on down there so wash your hands before and afterwards and have a good feel! Or use a mirror and have a look instead x


----------



## KatyKat

MumOfPlenty said:


> KatyKat said:
> 
> 
> I'd see your Dr. Mine told me that if it's an external (thrombosed) pile then you shouldn't try and push it back in - it wont work and it can make the problem worse.
> 
> This is the thing.. most doctors (or ones I've seen for it anyway) will usually recommend pushing them back in.. But then I guess it depends on the type of pile in the first place.. Mine is a _sentinel_, for all I know there could be gatekeepers, guards and even a bursar up there :rofl:
> 
> I thought the pile creams were designed to help shrink the pile while relieving the pain? Also, if you read the instructions inside the Anusol packet it does say to push them back in while applying the cream :thumbup:Click to expand...

If the pile is an internal pile which is sticking out (yuk, I know) then you can push them back in, but an external pile actually forms on the outside of the anus, and therefore can't be pushed back in as it was never in to start off with. All you achieve by trying (so I'm told) is a very sore bum and potentially you can make the pile worse?

They're nasty little blighters aren't they! :growlmad:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

dinky said:


> i kno it sounds disgusting but you need to feel. Mine started off as swelling after a bm that would go down again afterwards but 2 days ago i developed a definate lump down there that i cant push back inside cause it just comes straight back out again! It has shrunk since yesterday but its still there and painful. You definatly need to know whats going on down there so wash your hands before and afterwards and have a good feel! Or use a mirror and have a look instead x

You're right, I really should just get on with it - I'm such a whimp!!!! Will have a bath later & investigate :haha:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

KatyKat said:


> If the pile is an internal pile which is sticking out (yuk, I know) then you can push them back in, but an external pile actually forms on the outside of the anus, and therefore can't be pushed back in as it was never in to start off with. All you achieve by trying (so I'm told) is a very sore bum and potentially you can make the pile worse?
> 
> They're nasty little blighters aren't they! :growlmad:

They're horrible.. In regards to the internal/external thingies.. That's why I said see the doc about it - at least they can tell! :lol:


----------



## lottie-xx

flatshoes said:


> does it make it worse giving birth then? Do they explode and cover everyone in pile juice?

lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## dinky

well my anusol cream arrived today and ive applied it twice so far. Both times ive put it on its burned and itched like mad 4 5 minutes and then been ok! Is it normal for it to do that? Does the cream actually work after days of using it? My little friend seems to be quite small in a morning but gets larger as the day goes on :S x


----------



## KatyKat

dinky said:


> well my anusol cream arrived today and ive applied it twice so far. Both times ive put it on its burned and itched like mad 4 5 minutes and then been ok! Is it normal for it to do that? Does the cream actually work after days of using it? My little friend seems to be quite small in a morning but gets larger as the day goes on :S x

I'm sure it says on the instructions for Anusol that it's normal for it to burn/sting for a couple of minutes, but to contact your Dr if it persists for longer. 

What you've described sounds ok if that's right, but I would read the instructions and check as I may have imagined that - stranger things happen with my brain these days........


----------



## dinky

yeah it does say it but from all the reviews ive read about the cream nobody says it has done it to them! It drove me crazy trying not to scratch lol x


----------



## dinky

ive done some research on piles and i think that mine is a thrombosed pile because it is blue in colour and hurts when i touch it :( has anyone else had thrombosed external piles and did anusol work for it? Also did it get worse during childbirth? X


----------



## layneeleigh

ohhh...hope you feel better!


----------



## Claireyh

dinky said:


> ive done some research on piles and i think that mine is a thrombosed pile because it is blue in colour and hurts when i touch it :( has anyone else had thrombosed external piles and did anusol work for it? Also did it get worse during childbirth? X

Hun that really sounds like you need to see a doctor. When my hubby looked at mine he said that it looked like a tiny bit of poo hanging out ewwwwww. I could esily push it back in too. Blue does not sound good to me and thrombosed piles can cause problems. I'm sure I read on here if they are really bad you may need a c-section as the pressure when you are pushing is not good. Please see a doctor or tell your MW st your next appt. Mine aren't bad at all and I'm going to mention it to my mw later.

xxx


----------



## dinky

im gunna go see the doc tomorrow i think. Really want it gone before the birth so the sooner i go the better, its just embarrasin x


----------



## Claireyh

dinky said:


> im gunna go see the doc tomorrow i think. Really want it gone before the birth so the sooner i go the better, its just embarrasin x

Awwwww hun, please don't be embarrassed. They really have seen it all, they will have seen way worse piles than yours sweets.

I had a bum problem at CHrimbo last year and I was soooooooooooo embarred, but they just tell you to stop being silly. 

Don't worry, good luck at the docs!!

xxx


----------



## KatyKat

dinky said:


> ive done some research on piles and i think that mine is a thrombosed pile because it is blue in colour and hurts when i touch it :( has anyone else had thrombosed external piles and did anusol work for it? Also did it get worse during childbirth? X

Oh dear hon, that does sound like a thrombosed external pile! :wacko:

Anusol will, sadly, do f&*k all for that. You really need to see a Dr, they can probably give you a steroid cream to use for a week, which will help with the pain. The only way to get rid of them though is to reduce the pressure on them. I literally had bedrest for two weeks, and could only sit for short periods. Having warm baths helped too - I tried to have at least one a day, sometimes two if I could face it.

I don't know what the situation is with childbirth - your Dr should be able to give you some advice though, but hopefully you'll have it under control before then! :hugs:


----------



## dinky

i went to the doctor and he had literally a very quick look. Think he was more embarrased than me! He confirmed i have piles but didnt say anything about it being thrombosed, he prescribed me some lactolose and some more anusol! He gave me the ointment tho instead of the cream coz i already have that. Just hoping it works ive only got 11 days left till my due date! X


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun, im the same in the past 24hrs i havent been able to move/sit comfortably at all. when i pee it stings!! Gonna go and get some cream for it, wish the OH realised how painful it is he thinks its nothin !!!


----------



## DivaSatanica

FlatShoes said:


> Does it make it worse giving birth then? Do they explode and cover everyone in pile juice?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nicola1076

I had normal hemorrhoids which come when I was giving birth to my 1st son and they never really went :( am currently near the end of my pregnancy with my 3rd boy and I think Ive developed thromboses external hemorrhoids. I went to a baby show and was standing up for nearly the whole day am in so much pain at the moment that I could just cry! tried pushing them in but they just come back out I did go to the doctors last week and she gave me some cream but its done nothing. am going back again tomorrow am past feeling embarrassed I just want the pain to stop now!


----------



## dinky

external piles wont go inside because they werent inside anyway. Its the tissue around the anus thats swollen. Believe me ive tried to lol. I had cream and it didnt really work, i had anusol cream and when i went to the doctors he gave me anusol ointment which seems to be working better! The pile seems to have shrunk abit so im gunna keep using it. Maybe you should ask for that when you next visit your doc. Mine also gave me lactolose which is good because you dont have to strain when you use the toilet and that itself speeds up the healing process x


----------



## momtobe_right

Hi i am 5 months pregnant and i have sentinel piles as per my doctor.. doctor has advised me to apply cream to push the piles inside but as soon as i bring my hand outside its back in its place.. how whould i actually put it inside. Is this the only way to cure it. Will it continue thorughout my pregnancy :nope: 

Please suggest a quick relief


----------



## dinky

Mine got worse towards the end of my pregnancy when the weight of the baby was pushing down. The doctor told me it will go away when i had my baby, now it comes and goes, it appears again when im constipated and sorry if tmi but if i eat nuts or anything like that then when im going to the toilet it cuts me as its coming out and i end up bleeding! So dont eat nuts no more although i did the other week and was sorry! And im still having these problems 15 months after dd was born, im dredding what its going to be like when i get pregnant with my 2nd child! Ohh and they get worse as your pushing your bbaby out too! I had an episiotomy and didnt have to push much thank god but they still a painkiller up your bum after and thats not very nice when you have piles! Not that im trying to put you off lol, just drink plenty of water and fruit juice so you dont have to strain as much when you go and keep applying the cream and they will get better! But i dont think they ever go away completely :( x


----------



## devcaz

I have a thrombosed pile atm. I went to my local chemist and he said I couldn't use anusol because of something in it. I ended up with preparation H cooling gel to ease the pain. He told me NOT to push it in or apply any pressure to it. I am in the antenatal clinic tomorrow and he told me to show them and the might help with it. I've looke online and I haven't seen anywhere about having a c-section because of a pile. I have been sitting in the bath the past few evenings an it helps. Keep the whole area clean and dry also. I have suffered with piles for years and have had many removed but nothing like this one. I haven't had a BM in 4 days because of the pain so I'm hoping I will be given something tomorrow. And to top it all off I've been nauseous and throwing up all day :(. Hope it eases for you soon x


----------



## dinky

Mine was thrombosed too it was just like a swelling at the side of my anus :blush: but its not to bad now, only comes back if im constipated and straining too much x


----------

